# Bike-Reisen-Thread



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

UnglÃ¼cklich, Abwechslung, Abenteuer? - Hier ist ein neuer Thread fÃ¼r diverse Bike-Reisen bzw. AusflÃ¼ge; weg, weit weg oder weit weit weg!







****Singletrail-Madness in Wales*** - Termin: 20.-24.07.06* 
Flug von KÃ¶ln nach Liverpool mit Easy-Jet. Zur Zeit etwa â¬ 99,- hin und zurÃ¼ck inkl. Tax + 45 fÃ¼r das Bike. Fahrt von/nach Liverpool mit Mietwagen etwa 1,5-2 Std. Wetter ist etwas kÃ¼hler als hier, viel Sonne aber immer gut fÃ¼r kurze Schauer.

Programm und Trails: Ãbernachtung in Machynlleth (Freitag-Trail: Cli-Machx), 1 x Ãbernachtung in Dolgellau (Samstag-Trail: Karrimor oder MBR), 1 Ãbernachtung in Betws-y-Coed (Sonntag-Trail: Gwydyr Forest). Ich war bereits da bzw. kenne die Gegend eigentlich gut. Die Trails sind anspruchsvoll, Anstiege auf breiten Wegen, Abfahrten eher sehr technisch.

Ãbernachtung: Zelten bzw Camping. Es gibt supergute CampingplÃ¤tze in Dollgellau, Machynlleth und Betws-y-Coed, die sind alle sehr bikerfreundliche StÃ¤dte.

Mehr Informationen: www.mbwales.com

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

Nächster Vorschlag: Termin 01.09.-03.09.2006 - Freiburg






*Schwarzwald & Schauinsland, mit Stopover @ Eurobike - 2,5 Biketage*

Freitag früh Abfahrt nach Freiburg - Freitag die erste mittlere Runde -
Samstag ganztägig und Sonntag nur Vormittags eine kleine Runde. Anschliessend Fahrt nach Friedrichshafen für die Messe. Abends zurück nach Köln.

Es gibt unmengen von Supertrails in der Umgebung: Oberried, Furtwangen, Todtnau etc., viele ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken.

Übernachtung: Noch unklar. Je nach Strecke gibt es Bett & Bike in Schwarzwald, also günstige Übernachtungen für eine Nacht für Mountainbiker.

Mehr Infos: http://www.mountainbike-schwarzwald.de oder http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

*La Palma - Ende Januar - Anfang Februar 2007*






Mögliche Termine: 01.-06.02. oder 25.01.-30/31.01.2007

Flüge ab/bis Düsseldorf nach Santa Cruz. Flug etwa  220,- Biketransport etwa  50,-, Transfer vom Flughafen nach Los Llanos 30,- für alle inkl. Bikes. 

Übernachtung in Los Llanos, etwa  25-27,- pro Tag z.B. El Castillo. - Alternativ können wir uns in der Nähe von El Paso ein Ferienhaus mieten. Ich warte hier auf einige Angebote.









Super MTB-Touren sowohl in Süden als auch im Norden (Caldera). Ich kenne zwar einige gute Strecken, werde aber die Touren von Sigmund (Bike'n Fun) buchen. Wir kriegen bestimmt einen sehr guten Preis.

Die Flüge sind jetzt günstig, später werden sie teurer.


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

*Naturpark Pfälzerwald - Rodalben und mehr*






Terminvorschläge: 22.-23.09. oder 15.-16.09. oder 20.-21.10. oder 27.-28.10. (Fatty, wenn überhaupt, kann nur an einem Werktag gefahren werden)

Abfahrt: Freitag früh - Ankunft in Rodalben um etwa 10.00 Uhr. F-Weg am Freitag, eine ausgewählte MTB-Route vom Park am Samstag. Es gibt gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der Umgebung, Camping oder kleine Hotels. 






Wir waren da: Bericht von Herrn Sonntag vom 29.10.2005

Ich würde nicht unbedingt 3 Tage bleiben wollen, deshalb habe ich nur Freitag-Samstag-Termine ausgesucht. Michael kennt auch einige Trails auf der französischen Seite, eventuell kann man Touren kombinieren.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Juli 2006)

Sehr schön !!!

Meine Anmeldung zum Fattie steht .

Das Schwarzwaldprojekt wirkt mir etwas krank...es ist dir schon klar, dass du von FN hoch min. 6h brauchst??? Und auch von FR nach FN biste für 2h beschäftigt, wenn's denn reicht. Nur Fahrstress??? Der Bodensee (habe dort lange Jahre gelebt) hat zu dieser Zeit noch optimale Badetemperaturen, überarbeite dein Konzept doch nochmal... ....

Touren im Mittleren Schwarzwald (Kinzigtal) kann ich übrigens auch ganz gut guiden (siehe meinen kleinen Bericht im Schwarzwald-Thread ), bin ich immer wieder für zu begeistern.

Ciao
Über-in-die-falsche-Richtung-Fahr-Hammel-Verzweifeler


----------



## mikkael (17. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schwarzwaldprojekt wirkt mir etwas krank...es ist dir schon klar, dass du von FN hoch min. 6h brauchst??? Und auch von FR nach FN biste für 2h beschäftigt, wenn's denn reicht. Nur Fahrstress??? Der Bodensee (habe dort lange Jahre gelebt) hat zu dieser Zeit noch optimale Badetemperaturen, überarbeite dein Konzept doch nochmal


Hi Dieter,

die sind (bis auf Wales, die ist gebongt) alle Vorschläge. Auf Eurobike bin ich auch nicht sehr scharf drauf.

VG Mikkael


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2006)

Und warum soll das nur Kölner, Bonner und Aachener interessieren ?


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juli 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum soll das nur Kölner, Bonner und Aachener interessieren ?



Vielleicht um die Leute vorher kennenzulernen.   Nachher wollen noch irgendwelche Belgier mit.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht um die Leute vorher kennenzulernen.   Nachher wollen noch irgendwelche Belgier mit.


Immer noch besser als Tonnen von Kölnern


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2006)

la palma würde ich auch gerne nochmal machen. mal schauen ob ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## mikkael (24. Juli 2006)

*+++ Zurück aus Wales +++*






So, nach 4 Tagen in Wales bin ich wieder zurück im Lande! Es war wieder einmal ein einzigartiges Singletrail-Erlebnis. Wahnsinn! 

Ich habe über 4 Stunden Filmmaterial aufgenommen, die meisten und die schönsten Trails sind auf Tape. In Kürze werde ich einen detaillierten Bericht schreiben. 

Hier einen Vorgeschmack auf "The Abuse"





*Teaser-Video:* Beste Qualität: Format MPEG-4 (Quicktime) - ca. 26 MB - Wales1.m4v - 
*Vorsicht:* Dies ist ein Download-Link, der Film wird heruntergeladen

*Streaming:* Hier die "Google-Video"-Version
Natürlich nicht die beste Qualität

Viel Spass! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2006)

Nett, nur meinem merkwürdigen Geschmack nach, passt der funkige Soundtrack nicht zum Bild.


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. Juli 2006)

cooool... *auchdahinwill*


----------



## on any sunday (27. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *+++ Zurück aus Wales +++*
> 
> So, nach 4 Tagen in Wales bin ich wieder zurück im Lande! Es war wieder einmal ein einzigartiges Singletrail-Erlebnis. Wahnsinn!
> 
> ...



Wer braucht schon Wales, da fahre ich doch lieber in die holländischen Berge Dutch Mountains


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht schon Wales, da fahre ich doch lieber in die holländischen Berge Dutch Mountains


Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ja ja, in Holland da ist's fein


----------



## mikkael (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht schon Wales, da fahre ich doch lieber in die holländischen Berge Dutch Mountains


Geiler Film, Signor.. 

Dem Gerd empfehle ich die "Juchhu-Kurse", wenn er künftig eine bessere Figur bei den MTB-Blockbustern machen will! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## PacMan (28. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ja ja, in Holland da ist's fein


Wo is'n das? (Glaub ja irgendwie noch nicht, dass das wirklich in DEM Holland liegt, dass ich kenne)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht schon Wales, da fahre ich doch lieber in die holländischen Berge Dutch Mountains


 
Ähm, ich weiß nicht, will ich es sagen soll, aber als Gegenleistung für die Kretascans hätte ich gerne den zum o.g. Video zugehörigen GPS-Track. 

Bittööööö  

Danke.  

VG Martin

PS: @ Mikkael

Wer braucht da angeblich Juchhu-Kurse?
Nächste Kurse sind voraussichtlich im August.


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Kurse sind voraussichtlich im August.



..aber erst ab dem 20.

LG

M.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juli 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Geiler Film, Signor..
> 
> Dem Gerd empfehle ich die "Juchhu-Kurse", wenn er künftig eine bessere Figur bei den MTB-Blockbustern machen will!
> 
> VG Mikkael



Der Gerd braucht keine Fahrstunden, wo er und ich geschwächelt haben, ist eher das Gebiet von Freund Enrgy und Konsorten, also für Leute die wirklich Mountainbike fahren können.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..aber erst ab dem 20.
> 
> LG
> 
> M.


 
Eher zwischen den 11. und 21.


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juli 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...hätte ich gerne den zum o.g. Video zugehörigen GPS-Track.





> Wo is'n das?


 Da es sich um einen vorbidden Trail handelt, rate ich von der Veröffentlichung im I-Net ab.


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da es sich um einen vorbidden Trail handelt, rate ich von der Veröffentlichung im I-Net ab.


 
Danke für die Anmerkung, Recht hast Du.  

Der Altenpfleger OAS hat sich des StevieWonderBärs angenommen und für Aufklärung gesorgt.

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (28. Juli 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Da es sich um einen vorbidden Trail handelt, rate ich von der Veröffentlichung im I-Net ab.


hm, wenn man da nicht biken darf, dann braucht man doch keine GPS-Tracks, oder? Ich glaube aber, dort ist NW erlaubt.  Es sind aber richtig schöne Singletrails da, ich würde gerne immer wieder mitfahren! "Verboten" macht ja bekanntlich süchtig! 


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gerd braucht keine Fahrstunden, wo er und ich geschwächelt haben, ist eher das Gebiet von Freund Enrgy und Konsorten, also für Leute die wirklich Mountainbike fahren können.


Michael, willst du die Latte so hoch heben??


----------



## mikkael (2. September 2006)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *La Palma - Ende Januar - Anfang Februar 2007*
> 
> MÃ¶gliche Termine: 01.-06.02. oder 25.01.-30/31.01.2007
> 
> ...



So, der Termin fÃ¼r La Palma steht jetzt fest: 

*25.-31.01.07 ab/bis DÃ¼sseldorf* - Max. 6 PlÃ¤tze (Ich & [email protected] Any Sunday fix, noch 4 frei)

Wer grundsÃ¤tzlich Interesse hat, soll sich bitte in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen melden. Die Unterkunft in Los Llanos ist bereits auf Option. Die ersten FlÃ¼ge werde ich nÃ¤chste Woche reservieren.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (16. September 2006)

Zwei Updates:

**** Pfälzerwald Ausflug - Fatty und MTB-Park ****

Termin jetzt *fest*: am 27.-28.10.
Abfahrt: Freitag, den 27.10. um 06.00 Uhr ab Erkrath, ab 06.30 Uhr ab Köln
Ankunft in Rodalben um etwa 10.00 Uhr. F-Weg (Fatty) am Freitag, eine ausgewählte MTB-Route vom Park am Samstag. Übernachtung in Trippstadt. Rückfahrt ab 16.00 Uhr ab Trippstadt, etwa um 20.30 in Köln.

Der Termin kommt nicht ins LMB, bitte PN an mich - 
Maximal Teilnehmerzahl: 6 (2 Autos)

- - - - -  - -  - 

**** La Palma Bikereise ab 25.01. - 31.01. ****

Es gibt 2 weitere feste Zusagen, 1 auf Option - Somit haben wir noch 2 Plätze frei. Ich werde die Sache mit dem Transport noch klären. Ich poste alle Details die nächsten Tage.

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (27. September 2006)

Guten Abend, 

*+++ Reisen +++*

*Update für La Palma*:

Die Flüge sind gebucht. Hier die voraussichtlichen Flugdaten:

25.01.07 - Hinflug ab Düsseldorf - Hapagfly 06.30 - 12.25 Uhr (via München)
31.01.07 - Rückflug ab La Palma - Condor 14.35 - 20.25

Laut Bike'n Fun können wir bis zu 14 Personen anreisen. Also, bei Interesse bitte in der nächsten Zeit melden. Mittlerweile sind es 8 Zusagen (inkl. 3 Optionen). 

Für einen Vorgeschmack habe ich *meinen La Palma-Film aus Januar* online gestellt.  






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*+++ Updates: Films - Bike-Reisen +++*

Auch über Wales gibt es ein weiterer Bike-Film. Hier ist die letzte Abfahrt auf dem "Marin"-Trail in Gwydyr-Forest, nähe Betws-y-Coed, Nord Wales.





Viel Spass! 

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (4. Oktober 2006)

Schöne Grüsse aus der Türkei! 







VG Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (8. Januar 2007)

So hier der endgültige Stand der Dinge was unsere La Palma-Reise angeht.
Die Teilnehmer haben bereits alle Details (_mit Preisen_) per Mail erhalten.





*Termin*
Hinflug - 25.01.07 - Hinflug ab Düsseldorf - Hapagfly
HF4347/HF4695 06.30 - 12.25 Uhr (via München)

Rückflug - 31.01.07 - Rückflug ab La Palma - LTU
LT0101 14.35 - 20.05

*Treffpunkt am 25.01.*
Alternative 1 - Abflugbereich C in Düsseldorfer Airport um 05.00 Uhr
Alternative 2 - Bei mir um 04.30 Uhr, Parken ohne Gebühr

*Aufenthalt*
6 Tage vor Ort

*Reiseteilnehmer*
Eine starke Truppe! 

*Unterkunft*
Appartments El Castillo in Los Llanos (Google-Earth-Link im Anhang)
Unterbringung in 2er Belegung vor Ort

*Transfer vom Flughafen*
ist bereits organisiert!

*Reisepreis*
inklusive Flug, Transfer und Unterkunft in Los Llanos

*Reiseunterlagen*
Die Reiseunterlagen gehen diese Tage per Post raus. Wir fliegen jedoch mit e-tix bzw. ticketlos, das bedeutet: UNBEDINGT Personalausweis oder Reisepass mitnehmen!

*Touren vor Ort von Bike'n Fun*
5 Tourentage bereits gebucht, inklusive Guide, Taxi-Shuttles zum Tourenstart.

Freitag bis Dienstag - 7 x Fully reserviert (Preise und Details in der Mail)
Die Touren werden vor Ort bezahlt an Bike'n Fun, wir erhalten einen Sonderpreis sowohl für Bikes, als auch für die Touren!
Sonstige Details auf der Homepage von Bike'n Fun

*Körper/Rahmengrösse * SPD-Pedale*
!!! Hier benötige ich die Angaben - bitte per PM an mich !!!

Für Rückfragen stehe ich unter 0170 337 22 60 telefonisch oder per mail an [email protected] zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüsse!

Mikkael


*+++ Edit +++*: 
Wer sein eigenes Bike mitnehmen will: Er benötigt ein Hardkoffer (oder Verpackung), es kostet etwa *EUR 50,- hin und zurück (20,- für Hapag, 30,- für LTU)* und MUSS jetzt angemeldet werden!


----------



## mikkael (16. Januar 2007)

Langsam steigt die Spannung: Die Flugtickets sind da!


----------



## on any sunday (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo Palmamesen.

Meine Spannung ist auf Null. Ich bin krank geworden und hoffe, das der Doktor mir morgen verraten kann, was ich habe. 

Somit beginnt das neue Jahr genauso bescheiden, wie das alte beendet wurde. Ich könnte kotz%$.

Viel Spaß dem Rescht.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Palmamesen.
> 
> Meine Spannung ist auf Null. Ich bin krank geworden und hoffe, das der Doktor mir morgen verraten kann, was ich habe.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung und baldige Genesung!! Nichts ist ätzender, als nicht zu Biken wenn man möchte!!!!


----------



## mikkael (22. Januar 2007)

Hey alter Mann, 

Du hast gerade 3 Tage um fit zu werden. 

Wenn du polnische Wunderpillen brauchst, sag Bescheid. Ich bringe sie vorbei! 

@Truppe
So, die Tickets habe ich doch nicht verschickt, es ist zu kurzfristig und ich hatte zu viel zu tun. Parkplätze sind vor dem Haus vorhanden. Ich weiss nicht, wer zu uns kommt, wer zum Flughafen fährt. Wenn wir mehr sind, als es in ein Auto reinpasst, kann meine Frau den Rest zum Flughafen fahren.

Ansonsten, nur noch 3 mal Schlafen! 

Ich bin so was von unfit, wahnsinn! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (22. Januar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich bin so was von unfit, wahnsinn!


Die einen sitzen fleißig auf'm Rad, die anderen im Flieger.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Januar 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Die einen sitzen fleißig auf'm Rad, die anderen im Flieger.



Und einige fliegen fleißig vom Rad. Danke für die Vorlage.  


Jetzt die schlechten Nachrichten.  Der Onkel Doktor hat als Ursache meiner Beschwerden eine Verspannung des Muskelverbandes der rechten Oberkörperhälfte ausgemacht. Kann durch Zug, falsche Bewegungen etc. ausgelöst werden. 

Meint aber, das sich das von selber innerhalb einer Woche regelt. Hat mir aber noch ein schärferes Schmerzmittel verschrieben, das ich aber anscheinend nicht mehr brauche, da sich die Verspannung angesichts des Medizinmannes stark auf dem Rückzug befindet.

Sowas ist aber nicht lustig, die Lunge drückt zum Teil gegen die Muskeln und das Atmen macht dadurch keinen Spaß mehr. Bewegungen aller Art fördern auch nicht das Wohlbefinden. Am meisten Vergnügen bereitet das Schlafen; rechte Seite, Rückenlage und Bauchseite unmöglich, linke Seite ist ok, nur die kleinste falsche Bewegung und der Schlaf ist over. Da helfen dann auch keine frei käuflichen Schmerzmittel in normalen Mengen. 

Der Doc meinte aber, das La Palma kein Problem sei, wenn sich die Verspannung bis dahin entspannt hätte.  Sollte mich nur schön warm halten und Dehnübungen machen. Ist La Palma als Kurort eingetragen?  

Na dann bis mitten in der Nacht bei Mikkael.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Januar 2007)

Vermutlich hast du es letztes Wochenende einfach übertrieben, schließlich bist du *alt*.

Ansonsten wird die Kanarensonne dir schon wieder auf die Beine helfen. Wünsche allen Beteiligten viel Spass und schlagt abends nicht über die Stränge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ..Jetzt die schlechten Nachrichten..


So was kommt immer zum Schluss, immer kurz vor der Reise.. 

Wir passen auf dich auf!


----------



## JürgenK (23. Januar 2007)

Euch allen viel Spaß 
Mika, mach ruhig ein paar Punkte, wenn wir schon keine machen.
@oas Dir viel Erfolg auch danach  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## Handlampe (24. Januar 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wer zu uns kommt, wer zum Flughafen fährt.



Oli, mein Brüderchen und ich kommen direkt zum Flughafen. Oli hat wohl einen Parkplatz gefunden, der nicht so teuer ist....laut Oli: 10 Minuten Fußmarsch entfernt. Dann will ich mal hoffen, das er da richtig gelesen hat und es nicht 10 km Fußmarsch hieß.  

P.S. 

So Versicherungstechnisch bin ich ja nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet. Zumindest hab ich wohl noch irgendwie ne private Unfallversicherung, die dann hoffentlich den seperaten Flug im Vollgips nach  Hause übernimmt, wenn ich mich mal wieder zur Schüppe gemacht habe.


----------



## Kalinka (24. Januar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So Versicherungstechnisch bin ich ja nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet. Zumindest hab ich wohl noch irgendwie ne private Unfallversicherung, die dann hoffentlich den seperaten Flug im Vollgips nach  Hause übernimmt, wenn ich mich mal wieder zur Schüppe gemacht habe.







Ich pflege Dich


----------



## Bikenstoffel (24. Januar 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So Versicherungstechnisch bin ich ja nicht wirklich gut ausgestattet. Zumindest hab ich wohl noch irgendwie ne private Unfallversicherung, die dann hoffentlich den seperaten Flug im Vollgips nach  Hause übernimmt, wenn ich mich mal wieder zur Schüppe gemacht habe.



Das zahlt die Unfallversicherung nicht. 

Am besten eine Auslandsreisekrankenversicherung abschliessen - die kostet ca. 10  im Jahr und da ist dann auch ein notwendiger Krankenrücktransport abgesichert. Die Versicherung kannst Du in fast jedem Versicherungsbüro abschliessen.

Viel Spaß auf den Kanaren


----------



## Enrgy (24. Januar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Und einige fliegen fleißig vom Rad. Danke für die Vorlage.


ATOMROFL... 

@Lamphande
Biste nicht im ACDC? Da gibts doch auch so Schutzbrief-Zeugs mit 1.Klasse Rücktransport und 2 blonden, vollbusigen Krankenschwestern an Bord... 

Viel Spaß in der Sonne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ATOMROFL...
> 
> @Lamphande
> Biste nicht im ACDC? Da gibts doch auch so Schutzbrief-Zeugs mit 1.Klasse Rücktransport und 2 blonden, *vollbusigen* Krankenschwestern an Bord...
> ...


 
Auf Anforderung kann der Flieger auch mit Intensivmedizin ausgestattet werden.


----------



## mikkael (24. Januar 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich pflege Dich


Oh, wie sÃ¼Ã! 

- - - - - - -

Das soll der Urlauberparkplatz am Flughafen sein. Es ist tatsÃ¤chlich etwa 10 Gehminuten vom Terminal entfernt und es gibt regelmÃ¤Ãig ein Shuttle (Bus oder Skytrain) zum Terminal. Somit gibt es bei mir weniger Betrieb in der FrÃ¼h und wir kÃ¶nnen locker mit einem Auto fahren (Andy, Onkel und ich; bonsai fÃ¤hrt alleine).

Bitte Ausweise nicht vergessen. Es gibt zwar keine Passkontrolle mehr, jedoch  fÃ¼r die FlÃ¼ge mÃ¼ssen wir uns ausweisen. 

Wir treffen uns im Bereich C des Flughafens, etwa um 5.00 Uhr spÃ¤testens  (TUIfly HF-4347 mit Boeing B737). Check-in beginnt schon um 4 Uhr.

Bitte beachtet die Hinweise Ã¼ber das HandgepÃ¤ck!

Ich kÃ¶nnte eine zusÃ¤tzliche Reiseversicherungspaket abschliessen (_fÃ¼r Michael Krieger bereits abgeschlossen, er braucht einen neuen Rahmen!_ ), es kostet â¬ 29,- p.P. und beinhaltet Reisekranken-, ReiserÃ¼cktrittskosten- und ReisegepÃ¤ckversicherung (bis â¬ 3000,-) sowie 24h-Notfallservice mit RÃ¼cktransport.

FÃ¼r RÃ¼ckfragen --> 0170 3372260 Handy - Seid bitte pÃ¼nktlich!

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2007)

Und, wo bleiben Bilder und Bericht und Punkte im WP? 


PS: jaja, unser Teamboss hat sich ja nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, was die Punkterei angeht. Gabs denn kein Ergometer weit und breit, wenn er schon nicht auf die Trails durfte?


----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2007)

Nur keine Hektik Herr Enrgy,

es gibt reichlich Bilder, so ca. 3 Giga , dafür weniger Punkte. Ist nicht toll, wenn du zeitweise die Lungenkapazität eines 80 jährigen hast. War mindestens genauso spaßig wie eine Woche Enduro in Schweden mit verstauchter Hand.  Pünktlich am letzten Tag hat sich mein Rücken dann deutlich gebessert, too late. 

La Palma ist aber auf jeden Fall mehrere Reisen wert, außergewöhnliche Vulkanlandschaften, feine Trails und ein Top Veranstalter vor Ort. Nur bei der Auswahl seiner Reisebegleiter ist Vorsicht geboten.  

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Enrgy (3. Februar 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... Nur bei der Auswahl seiner Reisebegleiter ist Vorsicht geboten.  ...


...du wusstest, worauf du dich einläßt...  Eine Woche mit Tomburgern ist schon mehr als einem zum Verhängnis geworden... 

Deine Altersprobleme wurden mir von eurem Organisator weitaus dramatischer geschildert, als es sich nun im Punktestand wiederspiegelt. Die Marketingfritzen mal wieder, alles übertreiben... 

Wer weiß, ob dein Rücken hier wieder so schnell in Ordnung gekommen wäre. Südliche Sonne und "aufmunternde" Tomburger Sprüche bewirken da vielleicht mehr als heimatliche Bettwärme im grauen Rheinland...


----------



## mikkael (3. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..Marketingfritzen mal wieder, alles übertreiben..


Umso größer die Freude.. 

Er war aber - und nun untertrieben - etwas verbittert!


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2007)

Mal eine Frage an die Teilnehmer des La Palma Tripps:

Wie hieß nochmal die nette Bar, die wir am dritten Tag mehrfach angefahren haben.
Brauche den Namen für den Film


----------



## bikenfun (9. März 2007)

Mal eine Frage an die Teilnehmer des La Palma Tripps:

Wie hieß nochmal die nette Bar, die wir am dritten Tag mehrfach angefahren haben.
Brauche den Namen für den Film.

Hallo, war das nicht die Bar Jedey?
Beste Grüße aus La Palma,29°!
Claudia,Bike'n'Fun


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2007)

bikenfun schrieb:


> Hallo, war das nicht die Bar Jedey?
> Beste Grüße aus La Palma,29°!
> Claudia,Bike'n'Fun



Jau, das müsste sie gewesen sein. Vielen Dank Claudia.

Wenn das Video fertig ist, schick ich euch ne DVD rüber.

Beste Grüße aus Deutschland, 16 Grad, Sonne


----------



## sibby08 (11. März 2007)

Hallo,

passt vielleicht ganz gut hier mit rein. Wenn es mal jemanden nach Mallorca verschlagen sollte, kann ich Euch M-Bike sehr empfehlen (Dies wird Euch Giom auch bestätigen können, der dort im letzten Jahr die Trans Mallorca gefahren ist).
Von der Touren Woche gibt es hier einen Bericht von mir:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3507353#post3507353
(Fängt ab #984 an, leider wegen der 10 Bilder Regel auf 3 Einträge verteilt).
Wenn man mehrere Leute zusammen hat, kann man auch nach Absprache außerhalb der Termine eine eigenständige Trans Mallorca fahren.

Im übrigen finde ich diesen Fred hier sehr informell und man bekommt richtig Lust zu verreisen. Rodalben z.B. möchte ich auch mal hin und die Felsen Tour fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (22. März 2007)

Servus,

langsam geht es los mit der Reise-Saison, deshalb eine kurze Planungshilfe:

**** Verbier-Downhill / Schweiz ****

Termin im August - 17.-20.08. oder 24.-27.08. - mit Frederic als Guide
Fahrt ab Erkrath - Preis je nach Teilnehmer mit und ohne Bike

- - - - - - - - - 

**** Wales ****

Termin im Juli - 3,5 Biketage (_FlÃ¼ge werden Anfang April gebucht_)

*Hinflug:* Donnerstag 19 Juli - KÃ¶ln/Bonn nach Liverpool 
abfl. Don 19 Jul 10:15 - ank. 10:55

*RÃ¼ckflug:* Montag 23 Juli - Liverpool nach KÃ¶ln/Bonn
abfl. Mon 23 Jul 07:10 ank. 09:50

Flugpreis Easy Jet: Hin und zurÃ¼ck z.Z. â¬ 55,- / Fahrradkoffer â¬ 45,-
Autoanteil (Mietwagen) â¬ 100,- (2 Pers) - â¬ 75 (3/4 Pers.) 
Ãbernachtung in Dolgellau (Camping) - â¬ 10/12,- pro Nacht



Interesse/Anmeldungen bitte per PN an mich

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (26. März 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> **** Verbier-Downhill / Schweiz ****
> 
> Termin im August - 17.-20.08. oder 24.-27.08. - mit Frederic als Guide
> Fahrt ab Erkrath - Preis je nach Teilnehmer mit und ohne Bike
> ...



Das hört sich doch gut an. Wenn ich Urlaub bekomme, bin ich dabei. Kann man die Sache vielleicht auf 1 Woche verlängern?



P.S.

Übrigens ist das La Palma Video fertig. Spielzeit 30 Minuten.
Ich denke, ist ganz gut geworden.
Wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinen Nachtreffen inc. Bikevideo schauen.

Vielleicht haben ja auch noch Andere Interesse, sich das Teil anzuschauen....ich könnte ja einfach einen Termin in's LMB setzen.

Ach.....mir fehlen noch 3 Nachnahmen um auch im Abspann Alle zu erwähnen:
Die beiden Michaels und von Andy weiß ich nur noch das B

Mir fehlen allerdings noch ein paar Nachnahmen, um den Abspann


----------



## Manni (27. März 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> **** Verbier-Downhill / Schweiz ****



Mont Fort Abfahrt:




Sind ca. 1450 hm. Nehmt genug Bremsbeläge mit  


Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (6. April 2007)

*Schöne Oster-Grüsse aus sonnigem Schottland! 
*
Das Wetter ist der Hammer hier. Seit Tagen nur Sonne, ich bin mit T-Shirt unterwegs. Gestern habe ich meinen ersten dicken Jump aus der Northshore-Schanze heil überstanden. Weitere folgen!

Ansonsten alles wie gehabt: Singletrails bergauf, Singletrails bergab! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (9. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> :
> 
> **** Verbier-Downhill / Schweiz ****
> 
> ...



Hi Mikkael

Existiert dieser Termin eigentlich noch?
Da ich dieses Jahr gerne noch in die Schweiz möchte....am liebsten ja Freireiten in Port du solei....oder so ähnlich, könnte man das vielleicht verbinden.


----------



## mikkael (9. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Mikkael
> 
> Existiert dieser Termin eigentlich noch?
> Da ich dieses Jahr gerne noch in die Schweiz möchte....am liebsten ja Freireiten in Port du solei....oder so ähnlich, könnte man das vielleicht verbinden.


Nein. 

Ich will zwar an einem der beiden August-Wochenenden nach Verbier, aber zu einer superorganisierten Reise hatte ich wenig Bock zur Zeit. 

Wenn du (wortwörtlich) fahren willst, dann fahre ich eventuell mit. Allerdings 776 km von hier aus, ist nicht ohne, auch mit einem schnelle(re)n Tankstellenvernichter.

Auf der anderen Seite, könnten wir fliegen (LH nach Genf) und anschliessend eine Stunde fahren. Die Panzer mieten wir vor Ort. Morzine, Les Gets, PdS, Champery oder Verbier, die sollen alle gut sein. Kona hat die besten Parks, so wie ich gehört habe.

Vielleicht sollen wir am Wochenende telefonieren?

VG Mikkael


----------



## Robsen (17. August 2007)

Morgen um 05.00 gehts nach PDS. Bin mal gespannt. Hier schon mal eines der ersten Bilder.......man beachte das ein ausgewachsener Freerider im Smart platzgefunden hat. 





Infos über das gebiet und wie es war folgen. Ich fahr ja erst los, is klar, ne?


----------



## mikkael (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

aufgrund vieler Nachfragen und einiger "blinden" Voranmeldungen, gibt es im kommenden Winter mehr Termine und mehrere Reiseziele:

Hier die Vorabtermine für die *La Palma*
*26/01/08*
*02/02/08*
*09/02/08*

*Umfang / Leistungen*
*Flug mit Air Berlin ab/bis Köln, Düsseldorf,
* Unterkunft 1 Woche Hotel Los Castillos (3-Sterne Appartmentanlage mit Kochmöglichkeiten) oder ähnlich in Los Llanos
* 4-5 Biketage inklusive Verpflegung mit geführten Tagestouren mit deutschsprachigen Bike-Guides und ggf. Shuttleservice. (Tourenumfang etwa 5-8000 HM für 5 Tage, technisch mittel bis anspruchsvoll)
* Transfers, Biketransport vor Ort, Bikepflege und Aufbewahrung
* Ein Abschiedsessen mit einem kleinen Ausflug​
Alle Termine max. 10 Biker, Karnevaltermin max 8 Biker

Voraussichtliche Preise für La Palma mit eigenem Bike (im Bikekoffer inkl. Versicherung, ohne Tourenpaket): 
26/01/08 -  439,-
02/02/08 -  525,- (Karnevaltermin)
09/02/08 -  449,-

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Hier die Vorabtermine für die *Türkische Riviera*

*15/02/08 
22/02/08 
29/02/08*

*Umfang / Leistungen*
*Flug mit SunExpress, Sky Airlines ab/bis Köln, Düsseldorf, Bremen, Hamburg, Frankfurt, Rostock (ohne Aufpreis) - Ab Hannover, Frankfurt, Berlin (gg Aufpreis)
* Unterkunft 1 Woche Hotel Palm Beach in Side (5-Sterne, mit Bikekeller) mit All-Inclusive
* 4-5 Biketage inklusive Verpflegung im Hinterland von Side inklusive geführter Tagestouren mit deutschsprachigen Bike-Guides und ggf. Shuttleservice. (Tourenumfang etwa 5-8000 HM für 5 Tage, technisch mittel)
* Transfers, Biketransport, Bikepflege und Aufbewahrung
* Abschiedsessen in Antalya mit einem kleinen Ausflug​
Alle Termine max. 8-10 Biker (max 5 mit eigenem Bike) + 1 Guide

Voraussichtlicher Preis für die Türkei mit eigenem Bike: 
4 Biketage =  499,- / 5 Biketage 539,- - 
Ohne Biken, für Begleitperson evtl.  349,-)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Die Preise (vor allem auf La Palma) können sich ggf. geringfügig ändern, da ich die Hotelreservierungen erst nach den Anmeldungen vornehmen werde. Weitere Details werde ich in den kommenden Wochen hier posten.

Ich werde nicht alle Termine persönlich betreuen können. Daher brauche ich auch einige Biker, die sich bereit erklären, als Gruppenverantwortliche (mit einigen besonderen Aufgaben) zu fliegen und bei den Touren mitmachen. Interessenten können sich bei mir melden und sie bezahlen einen gesonderten Reisepreis.

Diese Touren sind, wie jedes Jahr, keine Verkaufsveranstaltung und die Preise sind profitfrei, quasi mit den niedrigsten Kosten kalkuliert. Flugtage dienen nicht der Erholung.

Alle Anmeldungen bzw Interessenbekundungen bitte per Mail an mich ([email protected]) mit folgenden Daten:

* Name, Vorname, Adresse, Telefonnummer, 
* Bikehistorie und Einschätzung des Könnens
* wenn Bike-Mitnahme: Kofferart und Masse, Gewicht, Biketyp, Modell usw
* wenn Bike-Miete: Wunschmodell (Hardtail oder Fully), Pedaltyp (Pedale müssen ggf. mitgenommen werden)
* Einzelzimmer ist stets gegen Aufpreis, wir übernachten in 2er (Türkei) aber auch mehr (La Palma)​
Wir hatten in den vergangenen Jahren sehr viel Spass gehabt, gut beim Winterpokal gepunktet und sind dabei unglaubliche Trails gefahren, ich glaube auch diesmal wird es nicht anders sein. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir unsere kleinen Grüppchen wieder zusammenstellen können. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## bonsai.68 (10. Oktober 2007)

Auf Dich kann man sich ja verlassen. 
Super ausgearbeitet.
da bekommt man gleich Lust auf Meer.
Ich werde auf jeden fall Irgendwo dabei sein. 
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wutzeichhorn (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo.

Wie wäre es, nun, da das Wetter im Herbst tatsächlich schlechter werden soll, mit der süd-westlichen Seite von Antalya?!
Siehe dazu bitte auch:
www.bike-scout.de
Wer Fragen etc. hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Viele Grüße

W. Eichhorn


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Bei biken auf la Palma wäre ich die Woche nach Karneval am start.
Das war ja letztes Jahr schon der Hammer. Muß da einfach nochmal hin.

Bis denne.


----------



## Scottti (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mikkael,

schön das du uns wieder aus dem Winter in den Frühling entführen willst.
Ich brauche langsam mal wieder so ein Thunder Mountain feeling!

Kann die Türkei mit La Palma mithalten?

Bei La Palma wäre ich auch für den Termin vom 09.02.07
Werden wir wieder von Bike'n Fun geguidet?

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## mikkael (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

kurzes Update / 

Vakanzen, aktueller Stand

La Palma 26.01. - noch 5 Plätze frei
La Palma 02.02. - noch frei
La Palma 09.02. - noch 4 Plätze frei

Türkei 15.02. - noch 7 frei
Türkei 22.02. - noch frei!
Türkei 29.02. - bereits ausgebucht! - Guide?

Ich werde die bisherigen Anmeldungen in den nächsten Wochen bestätigen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## wutzeichhorn (5. November 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Hallo Mikkael,
> 
> schön das du uns wieder aus dem Winter in den Frühling entführen willst.
> Ich brauche langsam mal wieder so ein Thunder Mountain feeling!
> ...




Hi ich selbst war noch nicht auf LP, kenne aber einen Guide und die Touren und wage zu behaupten, dass die Türkei mithalten kann. Es kommt natürlich auch noch auf Deine Prüfkriterien an  

CU
WE


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2007)

Hey Mikkael

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wer sich schon alles für den La Palma Termin am 9.2. angemeldet hat.

Es gibt da noch 4 potenzielle Kandidaten: Oli, Thomas, Gene und ich.

Ist aber erstmal ohne Gewähr, da Oli und Thomas ja gerade auf einer anderen Insel unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (7. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hey Mikkael
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wer sich schon alles für den La Palma Termin am 9.2. angemeldet hat.
> 
> ...


Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch am 09.02. fliegen. An allen drei Terminen wegzufliegen wäre wp-technisch voll unfair (spart zwar Rückflugkosten) und mit einem hohen Potenzial an "nie-wieder-zurückkommen-wollen" verbunden (ebenfalls ohne Rückflugkosten).


----------



## Badehose (7. November 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hey Mikkael
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wer sich schon alles für den La Palma Termin am 9.2. angemeldet hat.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ich bin leider raus, da anderweitige Investitionen anstehen. Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern.
@Uwe: Was macht eigentlich unser Projekt?

Gruß
Gene


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2007)

Badehose schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin leider raus, da anderweitige Investitionen anstehen. Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern.
> @Uwe: Was macht eigentlich unser Projekt?
> ...



Ja wat jetz.

Eines unserer Projekte war La Palma....und jetzt machst du den Rückzieher .....tztztz...das find ich aber garnicht gut.

Und das andere Projekt "ruht".

Ich hätte 1 Dame am Start. Wenn du noch 2 auftreiben kannst...


----------



## bonsai.68 (8. November 2007)

Badehose schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin leider raus, da anderweitige Investitionen anstehen. Viel Spaß allen Teilnehmern.
> @Uwe: Was macht eigentlich unser Projekt?
> ...



Was ist das den ,  kneifen gilt nicht.
Da bin ich ja wieder letzter am Berg 

Ich und Jürgen (Jokomen) sind auch am 09.02.08 mit dabei. 
Gruß Micha


----------



## Badehose (8. November 2007)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Was ist das den ,  kneifen gilt nicht.
> Da bin ich ja wieder letzter am Berg



Du wolltest doch wohl nicht ausdrücken, dass ich das sonst gewesen wäre  
Dann werde ich halt bei den Touren hier in der Heimat das Schlusslich bilden.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.
Gene


----------



## jokomen (12. November 2007)

Mann oh mann,

immer diese Ausreden  Willst Du Dir den schon wieder neue polierte Golfschläger kaufen? 

Nach wenigstens haben wir am WE die Frauenquote noch erhöht und dat *stahlgabi* überzeugen können, mit uns zu kommen.


----------



## mikkael (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

die La Palma-Details und die wichtigen Teilnehmerinformationen werde ich im Laufe dieser Woche hier posten und die entsprechenden Teilnehmer per Mail benachrichtigen. Leider war ich in den letzten Wochen (und Monaten) ziemlich gehandicapped, auch gesundheitlich, deshalb die ungewohnte Lücke beim Informationsfluss..

Ich darf offiziell wieder biken und reise persönlich am 09.02. mit.

Viele Grüsse an alle..

Mikkael


----------



## juchhu (8. Januar 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die La Palma-Details und die wichtigen Teilnehmerinformationen werde ich im Laufe dieser Woche hier posten und die entsprechenden Teilnehmer per Mail benachrichtigen. Leider war ich in den letzten Wochen (und Monaten) ziemlich gehandicapped, auch gesundheitlich, deshalb die ungewohnte Lücke beim Informationsfluss..
> 
> ...


----------



## jokomen (8. Januar 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich darf offiziell wieder biken und reise persönlich am 09.02. mit.
> Viele Grüsse an alle..
> Mikkael



Hey Supi! Hört sich doch gut an, Du alter Titanbiker   !


----------



## wutzeichhorn (8. Januar 2008)

Hi.

Da ich nun wegen der Türkei Frage, die ich versuchte zu beantworten (kann!!  mithalten) im verteiler bin mal `ne Frage.
Besteht Interesse an einem Türkeiaufenthalt (Guided)?!

CU
WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (8. Januar 2008)

Juchu, der Februar ist gerettet!!!   
Endlich mal wieder warme Füße  
Gruß Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Wäre dann am 09.02.08 mit dabei!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mikkael (15. Januar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wäre dann am 09.02.08 mit dabei!
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Thomas,

es fehlt nur noch der 3. Name von euch für diesen Termin.

Ich habe die Aufstellung jetzt fertig und werde es heute Abend hier posten.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wäre dann am 09.02.08 mit dabei!
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ich werde wohl nicht dabei sein. Nachdem ich nichts mehr gehört hab, hab ich mich ja entschlossen ein Rad fürs Grobe aufzubauen. 
Tja....und wenn man sich ne Rohloff-Nabe zulegt, kann man sich leider keinen Urlaub mehr leisten.


----------



## jokomen (15. Januar 2008)

Och Mann, echt schade, Uwe....   
Hab mich son so gefreut, mit Dir über die Vulkane zu brettern....

Aber ne geile Rohloff hat ja auch was!


----------



## Markus1234 (15. Januar 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aufstellung jetzt fertig und werde es heute Abend hier posten.
> VG Mikkael



Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob muskator und ich auf der Liste stehen... Wird langsam Zeit den Urlaub anzumelden.
Gruß Markus


----------



## jokomen (16. Januar 2008)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich habe die Aufstellung jetzt fertig und werde es heute Abend hier posten.
> VG Mikkael



Also,... mein Abend geht jetzt langsam zu Ende


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Also,... mein Abend geht jetzt langsam zu Ende



Du weißt doch, Ali ist ein Nachtmensch...


----------



## mikkael (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

die Reisebestätigungen für den Termin 09.02. ab Düsseldorf ist an die Teilnehmer zugeschickt. Die müsst ihr spätestens Montag im Briefkasten haben.

Ich bitte die Teilnehmer die Beträge an die angegebenen Kontonummer zu überweisen. Wir fliegen mit E-Ticket, das bedeutet jeder muss einen gültigen Ausweis dabei haben.

Ausserdem benötige ich dringend die Infos, wer überhaupt ein Bike mitnehmen will und wer seine Pedale mitnimmt bzw wenn nicht wer was für Pedale haben will.

Ich nehme mein Bike mit.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mikkael 
Wer kommt den alles mit? 
Ich und Jürgen nehmen das Bike auch mit. 
Gruß Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Januar 2008)

Hi Mikkael!

Werde auch nicht mit na La Palma fliegen. Nachdem, was bei uns zuhause passiert ist, ziehe ich es vor, die Zeit und das Geld für Sicherungsmaßnahmen im Hause TT zu nehmen.

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern ne schöne Woche auf den Kanaren!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sibby08 (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo Reisende!
Wenn noch jemand einen oder zwei Radkoffer sucht, bitte melden.
Ein Arbeitskollege verkauft seine 2 Koffer.
Einer steht z.Zt. bei Ebay drin für Sofortkauf 110,- EUR. Wenn einer beide haben möchte wäre auch preislich noch ein kleiner Nachlaß drin.
Zum Angebot: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahradkoffer-Flu...yZ115801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mikkael (22. Januar 2008)

So hier der endgÃ¼ltige Stand der Dinge was unsere La Palma-Reise angeht. 

Tomburger haben abgesagt, daher kÃ¶nnte ich Kurzentschlossene noch 3 PlÃ¤tze zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen.

*Termin*
Hinflug - 09.02.08 - Hinflug ab DÃ¼sseldorf - Air Berlin
AB 1673 ab 05.50 - an 09:35

RÃ¼ckflug - 16.02.08 - RÃ¼ckflug ab La Palma - Air Berlin
AB 1673 ab 10.20 an 15.40

*Treffpunkt am 09.02.*
Alternative 1 - Abflugbereich C in DÃ¼sseldorfer Airport um 05.00 Uhr
Alternative 2 - Bei mir um 04.30 Uhr, Parken ohne GebÃ¼hr

*Aufenthalt*
7 Tage vor Ort

*Reiseteilnehmer*
Aufgrund der Teilnehmerstruktur wird es kleine Leistungsgruppen geben. Ich (Leistungsgruppe B) fliege mit NULL Training hin.

*Unterkunft*
Appartments El Castillo in Los Llanos oder Ã¤hnlich
Unterbringung in min. 2er Belegung vor Ort - EZ gg Aufpreis mÃ¶glich!

*Transfer vom Flughafen*
ist bereits organisiert!

*Reisepreis*
inklusive Flug, Transfer und Unterkunft in Los Llanos

*Reiseunterlagen*
Die Reiseunterlagen gehen per Post raus. Wir fliegen jedoch mit e-tix bzw. ticketlos, das bedeutet: UNBEDINGT Personalausweis oder Reisepass mitnehmen!

*Touren vor Ort von Bike'n Fun*
5 Tourentage bereits reserviert, inklusive Guide, Taxi-Shuttles zum Tourenstart. Tourenbesprechung und Briefing vor Ort. Die Touren werden vor Ort bezahlt an Bike'n Fun, wir erhalten einen Sonderpreis sowohl fÃ¼r Bikes, als auch fÃ¼r die Touren!

*Bikemitnahme*: 
Wer sein eigenes Bike mitnehmen will: Er benÃ¶tigt ein Hardkoffer (oder Verpackung), es kostet â¬ 30,- (hin und zurÃ¼ck) und MUSS jetzt angemeldet werden! - Ich nehme mein Bike mit!

Sonstige Details bezÃ¼glich La Palma auf der Homepage von Bike'n Fun

*KÃ¶rper/RahmengrÃ¶sse * SPD-Pedale*
!!! Hier benÃ¶tige ich die Angaben - bitte per PM an mich !!!

FÃ¼r RÃ¼ckfragen stehe ich unter 0170 337 22 60 telefonisch oder per mail an [email protected] zur VerfÃ¼gung.

Viele GrÃ¼sse!

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2008)

Ein kleiner Hinweis bezüglich des Bikekoffers:

Der Koffer darf 32 Kg auf keinen Fall überschreiten und ausschliesslich Bike-Teile beinhalten. Also keine Öldosen, Sprays, Bikeklamotten oder ähnliches rein. Wenn Sie etwas merkwürdiges entdecken (_und die finden alles_), wird der Koffer komplett auseinander genommen. Das könnte unter Umständen das Verpassen des Fliegers bedeuten und das wollen wir alle nicht.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2008)

RockShox Deo kommt doch sowieso in den Kulturbeutel... 

Schade mit den freien Plätzen, aber ich hänge hier mindestens bis Ende Februar im Projekt und kann keine ganze Woche frei machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> RockShox Deo kommt doch sowieso in den Kulturbeutel...
> 
> Schade mit den freien Plätzen, aber ich *hänge hier mindestens bis Ende Februar im Projekt *und kann keine ganze Woche frei machen.



Das liest sich doch gut.


----------



## mikkael (23. Januar 2008)

*Es ist noch ein Platz frei!*

Ich halte ihn bis Freitag 18.00 Uhr frei, danach werde ich diesen absagen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## arnos (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,
habe gerade entdeckt das ihr zur gleichen zeit auf der gleichen insel seit wie wir. Wir sind allerdings bei free-motion b.z.w. in playa del ingles.
Evtl. können wir da ja mal was zusammen machen.
Gruß arno


----------



## mikkael (25. Januar 2008)

Es hat ein kleines Problem mit dem Postversand gegeben, aufgrund der zahlreichen Anpassungen in der letzten Woche. Wir verschicken die endgültigen Bestätigungen noch einmal morgen an die Teilnehmer. Ich entschuldige mich für die Panne.

VG Mikkael


----------



## asphaltjunkie (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Biker in Köln-Bonner Raum.
Wir born 2bike wild (Helmut) und ich asphaltjunkie (Wolfgang), suchen Mitfahrer  für einen Alpencross. Entweder westalpen oder eine ost-west Tour, Gardasee muß nicht sein. Temin im August ! Wer kennt eine gute Strecke oder wir suchen uns gemeinsam einen Weg.
Bitte rechtzeitig per Mail bei mir oder Helmut melden.

Gruß [email protected]


----------



## RICO (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich denke Du bist hier im falschen Thread gelandet.
Hier gehts glaub ich um möglichst hohen Co² Ausstoß im Verhältnis zur zurückgelegten Bike Strecke  

Aber Spaß beiseite, stellt Euch doch mal in [thread=285846]diesem[/thread] Thread vor.

Gruß RICO


----------



## asphaltjunkie (27. Januar 2008)

Hi Rico,
danke für dehn Tip. Hab die Anfrage schon dort eingestellt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Wolfgang,

da ich Mikkaels Türkei-Reise absagen musste, weiß ich noch nciht genau was ich bikemäßig so machen soll. Aber ich fahre ja häufiger mal mit Helmut (zumindest bald wieder), der wird mich bestimmt auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß
Lars



asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Biker in Köln-Bonner Raum.
> Wir born 2bike wild (Helmut) und ich asphaltjunkie (Wolfgang), suchen Mitfahrer  für einen Alpencross. Entweder westalpen oder eine ost-west Tour, Gardasee muß nicht sein. Temin im August ! Wer kennt eine gute Strecke oder wir suchen uns gemeinsam einen Weg.
> Bitte rechtzeitig per Mail bei mir oder Helmut melden.
> 
> Gruß [email protected]


----------



## mikkael (28. Januar 2008)

RICO schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> ich denke Du bist hier im falschen Thread gelandet.
> Hier gehts glaub ich um möglichst hohen Co² Ausstoß im Verhältnis zur zurückgelegten Bike Strecke
> ...


Autsch!


----------



## jokomen (28. Januar 2008)

Hey Mikkael,

der RICO ist ja bestimmt nur neidisch, weil er nicht mit kann   
Seid dem er die 100.000 km in den Beinen hat, werden andere Mobilitätsalternativen genau unter die Lupe genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (6. Februar 2008)

Traurigerweise konnte ich niemanden überreden, mich mitten in der Nacht von Köln zum Flughafen zu fahren. Deshalb meine Frage:

Wer kommt eigentlich wie am Samstag zum Düsseldorfer Flughafen? Zu der Abflugzeit gibt es keine anständige Verbindung mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln von Köln aus, der Parkplatz am Flughafen kostet mind. 24 EUR., wahrscheinlicher 63 EUR. Sollte doch zumindestens möglich sein, das man sich vorher trifft und wenigstens zu zweit zum Flughafen fährt, geteiltes Parken ist halbes Parken. Ich hätte noch für einen Mitfahrer Platz im Auto.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mikkael (7. Februar 2008)

Michael,

komme halt bei mir vorbei, wir fahren zusammen.

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (7. Februar 2008)

Schön, bin dann um 4:30 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## mikkael (8. Februar 2008)

Ich musste das hier posten:







Hat jeder eine Sonnenbrille mit? Badesachen? 

Bis morgen..


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2008)

Das ist für Köln, oder?  


Viel Spaß!








mikkael schrieb:


> Ich musste das hier posten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pseudosportler (8. Februar 2008)

Past mir auf die 2 Duisburger Leigaben auf, die müßen dort ordentlich Punkte sammeln fürs DDDS WP-Team  .
Viel  Spaß allen und immer heile unten ankommen  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das ist für Köln, oder?



 Stimmt! Nur die Temperaturen sind hier etwas anders... 

Das größte Plus da unten sind aber die STAUBTROCKENEN Trails...


Viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln, nix Badehose & Sonnenbrille!


----------



## Markus1234 (8. Februar 2008)

21 Grad, Badesachen, was meinst du - Neoprenanzug?  
Bis gleich, 
Markus


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2008)

Schanke Dön an den etwas verbitterten (Vorsicht Insider) guckenden Veranstalter im Hintergrund der La Palma Bike week. 






Es war, trotz des nicht ideal gebuchten Wetters, eine vergnügliche Woche mit pflegeleichten Mitreisenden. Das nächste Mal wird auf die bezahlten Guides verzichtet und dann ist Schluß mit Lustig. 

Grüsse an alle La Palma Geschädigten.

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2008)

Wie jetzt, Regen???

Die Vorhersage von Mikkael sah aber anders aus...


----------



## Enrgy (18. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Regen???
> 
> Die Vorhersage von Mikkael sah aber anders aus...



...ich schmeiß mich weg - da fliegen die 4h um in die Sonne zu kommen und dürfen im Nieselregen rumfahren, während hier seit über 1 Woche das beste Wetter herrscht... 

@mikkael
...upsi, dicke Backen bekommen, wa? Bald hat Ingo dich auch überholt (vorsicht Insider)   ...mich hat er ja schon...


----------



## on any sunday (18. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ich schmeiß mich weg



Das mit dem Wegschmeissen würde ich mir hier überlegen. Und Sonne wird generell überbewertet.


----------



## jokomen (18. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ich schmeiß mich weg - da fliegen die 4h um in die Sonne zu kommen und dürfen im Nieselregen rumfahren, während hier seit über 1 Woche das beste Wetter herrscht...



Na so tolle lustige gutgelaunte und kurzradklamotten fahrende Biker/innen habe ich aber schon lange nicht mehr hier gesehen  Ihr Winterfellbiker !  
Den kleinen Nieselregen brauchten wir auch dringend zur Abkühlung, da wir uns sonst die Haut verbrannt hätten. LS 20 reicht halt nicht immer


----------



## Handlampe (18. Februar 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Na so tolle lustige gutgelaunte und kurzradklamotten fahrende Biker/innen habe ich aber schon lange nicht mehr hier gesehen  Ihr Winterfellbiker !
> Den kleinen Nieselregen brauchten wir auch dringend zur Abkühlung, da wir uns sonst die Haut verbrannt hätten. LS 20 reicht halt nicht immer



Net schwade....ich will Fakten in Bild und Ton......und zwar in Full HD 16:9 Dolby Digital 7.1 usw....


----------



## mikkael (19. Februar 2008)

Was die CO2 Emissionen angeht, bin ich jederzeit bereit, für so was Ausgleichszahlungen zu leisten. *La Palma rocks!*

Tomburger-Schatten waren die dunklen Wolken, da Herr Lampenmann mit seinem Bro mit voreilten Vorstößen dafür gesorgt hat, dass ausgerechnet dieser Termin ausgesucht worden ist. Herr ehrenhafter Lampenmann soll sich als "Rainman" umtaufen lassen und mit seinem Bro nach Kalifornien umsiedeln (wie im Film). Nicht einmal das konnte die besten Sonnenuntergänge verhindern, so viel Sonne hat ich nach höhenmeterindizierten Rundfahrten des letzten Jahres mit besten Willen nicht gekriegt. 

Das zum Wetter. Nur Sonne!

Dokumentiert ist alles, Uwe, keine Angst. Mit etwa 1050 Bildern nimmt diese Reise ihren ehrenhaften 2. Platz in der "Hall of Fame" meiner La Palma-Reisen ein. Was die Homogenität angeht, ist sie mit Abstand die neue Nummer 1.

Ich muss hierfür die Teilnehmer ausnahmslos loben, sogar Mr Verbittert scheint lächelnd wie die La Palma-Sonne selbst, trotz einiger Rückschläge. Allein das ist eine Rarität und eine sehr willkommene dazu.

Dazu hat wahrscheinlich das dabeisein einer Dame gesorgt, da sie nicht nur unverschämt die ununterbrochene Aufmerksamkeit der restlichen 6 Cowboys (5 Cowboys und 1 eindeutiger "Sheriff" - "red du, du nicht!") genossen hat (und wurde deshalb dauernd komisch von der spanischen Konkurrenz beobachtet) und sich sogar zum Schluss doch den doppelten Vodka Lemon gönnte.

Die Höhenmeter, die zwar deutlich unter dem Tomburger-Nivaeu lagen, aber immer hin die "Tausend-HM-Marke" pro Tag wochenlang nie unterschreiteten, waren diesmal keine Indizien für den Fun-Faktor, runtergerockt haben wir die Trails wie Butter auf'm Brot.

Zwei uns allen bekannten Kameramänner waren am Start, die sich unter anderem gegenseitig selbst gefilmt haben, kein Wunder waren sie nachts zusammen in einem kleinen Kammer, wo sie mit technischen Hilfsmittel (und einige mit kleinen Tieren) rumexperimentierten. Sonst habe ich etwas geholfen, damit Action auf den verblockten Trails ihre Bedeutung nicht verlor.

Karneval, Ziegenkäse, Fisch, Don Jorge's Pizza, Dorada, Roques Missgeschick und Wetterarithmethik waren die prägenden Elemente. Traurig waren wir alle am letzten Tag, verträumt und etwas sensibel. Hierfür lässt sich einige nachträglich _Überreaktionen_ auch entschuldigen!

Ich musste mich auf Anhieb zu solchen Leistungen reizen lassen, das mit Fast Null Kilometer in den Beinen und etwa 5 Kilo mehr auf der Waage. Bin nun müde und restlos bedient, aber einen besseren Start für die Nach-der-verletzung-wieder-biken-dürfen-Zeit kann ich mit besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

Ich weiss nicht was mich vom Auswandern noch aufhält. 

Ein vollständiger Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen. Fest steht jedoch, dass  Zuhause zu bleiben für alle die falsche Entscheidung war. Wie wir alle wissen, die Wahrheit liegt auf dem Trail!

Bis demnächst! - Mikkael, _der nur runter kann!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (19. Februar 2008)

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon diebisch auf den Bericht und ich hoffe auch das ein oder andere filmische Werk bewundern zu dürfen.

Dieses Jahr hat es mein Geldbeutel einfach nicht zugelassen, Mikkael...aber wenn du die Veranstaltung das nächste Jahr wieder machst....dann bin ich wieder dabei.....das schwöer isch, Alder


P.S.

Vielleicht bekomme ich aber auch noch mein Frühjahrshighlight: Eine Woche Finale Ligure im März. Muss nur noch meinen Urlaub durchbekommen...


----------



## supasini (19. Februar 2008)

*NEID!*


----------



## on any sunday (22. Februar 2008)

Kein Neid, hier kommt das erste Kapitel von der La Palma Bike Week: Lava surfen


----------



## jokomen (22. Februar 2008)

Hey Micha,

lass uns nächste Woche noch mal kurz hinfahren, das Bike ist wieder sauber.  Echt klasse, freu mich schon auf die nächsten Teile


----------



## bonsai.68 (22. Februar 2008)

Einfach SUPER das VIDEO!!!

Super gemacht!!!
Einfach genial, man kann das noch einmal richtig genießen.
für die die nicht dabei waren, Ihr habt echt was verpasst. 
warum sieht das immer so flach aus?
Ich will wieder hin. 
Gruß Bonsai


----------



## Markus1234 (22. Februar 2008)

Boah, gut das ich dabei war


----------



## stahlgabi (23. Februar 2008)

Hey Jungs,

ich komm auch wieder mit  wenn ich darf 

Mein Bike liegt noch zerlegt im Koffer - wenn ich Fernweh hab, schau ich mir einfach den schwarzen Sand an, der noch in der Kette hängt....... 

Grüße aus Kölle


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,
hoffe, ich darf hier damit rein 

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Unterkunft auf Mallorca samt Rad für 2 Personen.

Oder jemand möchte sich vom 19.-25.03. noch anschließen, dann für mehr Personen.

Wer kennt etwas sauberes, günstiges in Richtung FeWo, Appartement oder schöner Pension?

Möglichst im Westen/Norden, da scheinen die interessanteren Sachen zu sein.

Danke für alle Hinweise!
sun909


----------



## mikkael (24. Februar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kein Neid, hier kommt das erste Kapitel von der La Palma Bike Week: Lava surfen



Hey Mikele,

Hast du zufällig eine hi-Def Version von dem super Film?

Komm gern abholen!



Mikkele


----------



## on any sunday (24. Februar 2008)

Mit einer hi-Def Version kann ich nicht dienen, weil ich abe ga kein hi-Def.  Wirst dich mit einer popeligen DVD begnügen müssen, wenn ich die restlichen Schnipsel zu weiteren Teilen vervideot habe. Abholung oder Anlieferung nach Wunsch. 

Grüsse

mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Februar 2008)

Zweites Kapitel La Palma Pistensäue, Sand, Steine, Wurzeln und Finnen


----------



## Ommer (28. Februar 2008)

sehr schön! 

ein finnischer Trödelkönig


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2008)

La Palma Nachlese

Die Rückkehr der Regengötter

Die Bluesbrothers auf Les Balmas


----------



## jokomen (3. März 2008)

Wir sind schon tolle coole Bluesbrothers, Micha !  Und am diesen Tag garnicht nass geworden.


----------



## on any sunday (5. März 2008)

Das letzte Kapitel Lavasandsurfen und Danke für den Fisch


----------



## bikekiller (8. Mai 2008)

Guten Tag Mikkael,

hast Du von den Trails in Wales ggf. gps Daten, die Du mir mailen könntest ? Sieht vielversprechend aus auf den Bildern. Leider reicht jedoch mein Fahrkönnen nicht für eine gemeinsame Reise mit euch aus aber nachfahren würde ich das schon gerne einmal. 

Merci.


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, einen kleinen Bericht von meinem Bikeurlaub auf Teneriffa findet ihr hier:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/Radlerfruende_t_2339_1212235685_Mit-dem-MTB-auf-Teneriffa.html?

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-Kao (5. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, einen kleinen Bericht von meinem Bikeurlaub auf Teneriffa findet ihr hier:
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/Radlerfruende_t_2339_1212235685_Mit-dem-MTB-auf-Teneriffa.html?
> 
> Viel Spaß damit




der link funktioniert jetzt auch ohne anmeldung...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

